# Airline travel advice needed-long haul travel



## loosefeet (Nov 26, 2012)

I am trying to go to Asia next summer-Thailand.  I am trying to use miles, and there are some options that in have  2 stops with layovers-thus making each flight shorter, but overall travel longer.  I am hoping to take my 12 year old, who hates long flights.  What have others experienced with these long trips?  This would be the longest stretch I have ever done (and with my son).


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Nov 26, 2012)

how many miles in what program(s) ?

flying from NoCal to BKK/etc ?

www.flyertalk.com likely has information that would be useful


----------



## loosefeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Looking at the United flights--probably fly to Bangkok, and back from Phuket to No Cal.


----------



## Jimster (Dec 4, 2012)

*flights*

I have made 6 flights to asia in the last 3 years including two trips chicago to BKK and on to phuket.  I assume you are flying economy since it is a piece of cake flying UA business with lay down flat seats.  I would suggest that you fly via Narita if you have star gold status since you can take a shower and relax.  It is amazing how much that helps.  If you dont have status, then maybe a direct flight to bkk is better.  If you are flying with a award ticket, you can overnight for up to 23 hours in Bkk before continuing to Phuket.  I would recommend that.  Just chose a  hotel near the airport or if you are more adventurous you can even go into bangkok if you have a long layover.  This is not a stop over it is a connection.  They may try to tell you it is a stop over but you dont need to take the first flight.  You have 23 hours before you need to take the next flight.  You will probably connect to a thai air flight or possibly singapore air.  The fact you have your son with you shouldnt be a problem but i would suggest you bring some benedril just in case.
I can give you further info if you email me with specific questions.  
It is a long flight but it is worth it.


----------



## Judy (Dec 6, 2012)

With United miles you can book award seats on Star Alliance airlines.  https://www.united.com/web/en-US/content/mileageplus/awards/travel/starairawards.aspx  If you have enough for business class, it can be very comfortable and the flight doesn't seem so long, depending on the airline.


----------



## loosefeet (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks, Judy--Yes, I would like to use the miles for an upgrade, BUT, all the flights I checked in June "there is no upgrade available."  Do you have any suggestions on different ways to search?


----------



## Jimster (Dec 8, 2012)

*Upgrades*

The problem of using the miles for upgrades is not only availabilty but there is a SUBSTANTIAL co-pay.  If you are going to phuket, you could use your miles on thai airlines (business class) after you get to bkk.


----------



## Armada (Dec 17, 2012)

As Jimster mentioned, the fees associated with using an transpac upgrade can be significant unless you are Platinum/1K with United.  Also, the upgradeable fare classes tend to be more expensive.  Unless you need miles for status, a business award is usually better in your circumstance (and usually easier to find than a business class upgrade).

For finding award seats and upgrade availability, I recommend ExpertFlyer. It will cost you $10/month but is worth it.


----------

